# Gaggia Classic Versions



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey there,

Just one thing that I keep noticing on several sites during my shopping expedition for a Gaggia Classic. Is there a difference between the Gaggia Classic with the black text and the Gaggia Classic with the embossed stainless steel? Or is it merely cosmetic?

Thanks,

Gaz


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, its a matter of age and the ones with the print are also prone to rusting. i have a recon classic for sale if interested.

mark


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

so when lookin for a refurb I am best to look for the embossed stainless steel version?

Thanks


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

definately, would not go for the newest versions though,2010 on, they tend to have the the smaller solenoid that are prone to becoming faulty

mark


----------



## micall (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi I have been offered a second hand Classic with the raised Gaggia sign, the date of manufacture was 06/10 and has Philips on the label , does anyone know when the smaller solenoid was introduced? Thanks.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

the smaller solenoid was started early 2010

mark


----------



## micall (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi Mark I have now brought it as the price and condition was so good. Would it be wise to fit a new solenoid before it starts playing up then or just wait and see? micall


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

wait and see pal, no need to splash out unneccessarily. i try to keep solenoids in stock

mark


----------

